# Built in Canada???



## RMB-Rider (25. April 2011)

Ich habe da ´ne Frage an die Spezialisten.

Ich besitze ein 2010er Vertex, auf dem in fetten Lettern auf der Kettenstebe steht "Built in Canada".
Kann das denn sein, da dieser Rahmen doch Anhand einschlägiger Infos im Internet doch in Taiwan gebaut sein sollte?!
Nicht, das es extrem wichtig wäre, aber das finde ich halt irgendwie seltsam.

Wäre prima, wenn mir da mal jemand Licht machen würde!


----------



## joseppe (26. April 2011)

built ungleich made.
made in asien. shipped in container und zusammengebastelt (built) in kanada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMB-Rider (26. April 2011)

Da kann natürlich was dran sein!
Wäre ja auch die einzige logische Erklärung!

Danke Dir!


----------

